# Hotspot+chillispot+freeradius+ddwrt+FreeBSD



## cheoac (Jun 11, 2009)

I need a "howto" or tutorial about this topic you know ehere i can found this information???? thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

Ddwrt doesn't run on Freebsd. It's an alternative firmware for a few wireless routers such as the wrt54g.

As for chillispot and freeradius, just install net-mgmt/chillispot select one of the Apache and radius options. Go from there.


----------



## cheoac (Jun 11, 2009)

yes I know i work ddwrt with wrt54g....


----------

